# Μεθώνη Πιερίας: πρώιμη ελληνική γραφή (8ος αι. π.Χ.)



## Costas (Jan 10, 2012)

19 Ιαν., Μέγαρο Μουσικής, ώρα 19.00
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/portal/blog/archive/2012/01/10/4039.html

Από την μπροσούρα:

Το σύνολο των 191 κεραμικών με επιγραφές, χαράγματα και εμπορικά σύμβολα προέρχεται από την ανασκαφή του ‘Υπογείου’ της Μεθώνης Πιερίας, της αρχαιότερης σύμφωνα με την παράδοση αποικίας Ελλήνων από την Ερέτρια στον βορρά, και είναι μοναδικό για δύο λόγους: πρώτον, γιατί τα περισσότερα από τα αγγεία χρονολογούνται περίπου μεταξύ 730 και 700 π.Χ., εποχή από την οποία σώζονται ελάχιστα παραδείγματα ελληνικής γραφής · δεύτερον, γιατί στη Μακεδονία ενεπίγραφα ευρήματα, εγχάρακτα ή γραπτά, είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνια. Η μαρτυρία των ενεπίγραφων κεραμικών της Μεθώνης είναι ανυπολόγιστης αξίας για τις κλασικές σπουδές και συμβάλλει καθοριστικά στις συζητήσεις σχετικά με:

• την	ελληνική γλώσσα και	τους	Έλληνες στη Μακεδονία
• τον	δεύτερο ελληνικό αποικισμό
• το εμπόριο της κεραμικής, ειδικότερα των πρώιμων	εμπορικών	αμφορέων
• τα	«αλφάβητα» της Μεθώνης και την εμφάνιση του αλφαβήτου	στην	Ελλάδα
• τη	διάλεκτο ή τις διαλέκτους της Μεθώνης
• τον	αλφαβητισμό και την «εγγραμματοσύνη»
• τα εμπορικά, συμποτικά και άλλα περιβάλλοντα ανάπτυξης της γραφής
• τις	απαρχές της λογοτεχνίας.

Στον τόμο παρουσιάζονται η ανασκαφή του ‘Υπογείου’ της Μεθώνης και τα ενεπίγραφα ευρήματα και μελετώνται ζητήματα χρονολόγησης, προέλευσης, τυπολογίας και ερμηνείας, με έμφαση στην πρώιμη ελληνική γραφή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2012)

Το εξώφυλλο της σχετικής μπροσούρας, όπου διακρίνεται η ονομασία ΜΕΘΟΝΕ γραμμένη στυλιζαρισμένα (ίσως από σημερινό καλλιτέχνη) από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά:


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2012)

Ορίστε, σύγκριση φοινικικού με πρώιμο ελληνικό αλφάβητο που είναι ακόμα «επί τα λαιά», δηλαδή γραμμένο από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά. Η αλφαβητική γραφή, σελ. 365 της _Ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας_, Ελληνικό Λογοτεχνικό και Ιστορικό Αρχείο. (Θα τσατίσω μερικούς, ξέρω.)


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2012)

Δεν ήξερα τίποτε για τη Μεθώνη και το Υπόγειο -είναι πολλά χρόνια που ήρθαν στο φως τα ευρήματα;


----------



## pidyo (Jan 11, 2012)

Οι δυο οικισμοί της αρχαίας Μεθώνης έχουν εντοπιστεί εδώ και λίγες δεκαετίες. Συστηματικές ανασκαφές στο κέντρο του αρχαιότερου οικισμού (ο δεύτερος ήταν το σημείο μετεγκατάστασης μετά την καταστροφή της πόλης από τον Φίλιππο) άρχισαν γύρω στο 2003. Έχουν εντοπίσει σημαντικά δημόσια κτήρια της αρχαϊκής περιόδου, οχυρωματική τάφρο και άλλα. Εκεί βρίσκεται και το "Υπόγειο", ένα όρυγμα εν μέσω των αρχαϊκών κτηρίων του αστικού κέντρου, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Οι ανασκαφές, επιπλέον, φαίνεται να δείχνουν ότι η ίδρυση της ευβοϊκής αποικίας έγινε σε περιοχές με ακμάζοντες παλαιότερους οικισμούς των Πιέρων Θρακών που εκδίωξαν από την Πιερία οι Μακεδόνες (μετεγκαταστάθηκαν στην Πιερίδα του Παγγαίου) λίγο πριν από την ίδρυση της αποικίας. 

Η Βόρεια Πιερία γενικώς έχει πολύ σημαντικά ευρήματα, εν πολλοίς άγνωστα στο κοινό, από τη νεολιθική έως και τη βυζαντινή περίοδο. Το νεκροταφείο του Μακρυγιάλου (μεταξύ Πύδνας και Μεθώνης) είναι ο πιο εκτεταμένος αρχαιολογικός χώρος στην Ελλάδα, με πληθώρα νεολιθικών ευρημάτων. 

Λεπτομέρειες (και πλούσιο οπτικό υλικό) για τους μερακλήδες στο coffeetable book Μ. Μπέσιος - Γ. Τζιφόπουλος, _Πιερίδων στέφανος: Πύδνα, Μεθώνη και οι αρχαιότητες της βόρειας Πιερίας_ (εκδ. ΑΦΕ, Κατερίνη 2010).


----------



## sarant (Jan 11, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ -δηλαδή τα κεραμεικά της Μεθώνης είναι πράγματα που ακόμα και οι μυημένοι τα έμαθαν, έστω, την τελευταία δεκαετία, έτσι;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jan 12, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ευχαριστώ -δηλαδή τα κεραμεικά της Μεθώνης είναι πράγματα που ακόμα και οι μυημένοι τα έμαθαν, έστω, την τελευταία δεκαετία, έτσι;



Ηρεμία... συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά δεν χρειαζόμαστε τον "άλλο Δαυλό".:laugh:


----------



## sarant (Jan 12, 2012)

Πού ακριβώς κολλάει ο Δαυλός;


----------



## pidyo (Jan 12, 2012)

Ναι, πρόσφατα τα μάθαμε. 

Ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω πού κολλάει ο Δαυλός.


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2012)

Φίλος του ιστολογίου που παρακολούθησε την εκδήλωση τη βρήκε κατώτερη από τις προσδοκίες του:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/lexihan-sxolia/#comment-96696


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε, σύγκριση φοινικικού με πρώιμο ελληνικό αλφάβητο που είναι ακόμα «επί τα λαιά», δηλαδή γραμμένο από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά. Η αλφαβητική γραφή, σελ. 365 της _Ιστορίας της ελληνικής γλώσσας_, Ελληνικό Λογοτεχνικό και Ιστορικό Αρχείο. (Θα τσατίσω μερικούς, ξέρω.)



Και για να μην τρέχουμε στην Πιερία, ορίστε (σελ. 171) πιο πρόσφατο δείγμα γραφής "επί τα λαιά" στο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης. Ο Μοσχοφόρος είναι ένα γλυπτό του 6ου αιώνα π.Χ. που στη βάση του είναι σκαλισμένη επιγραφή από δεξιά προς τα αριστερά: «(Ρ)ΟΜΒΟΣ ΑΝΕΘΕΚΕΝ ΠΑΛΟΥ ΥΙΟΣ».


----------



## pidyo (May 22, 2012)

Ιδού ο τόμος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Διεθνές συνέδριο "Πανέλληνες εις Μεθώνην: γραφή στην ύστερη γεωμετρική και πρωτοαρχαϊκή Μεθώνη, Μακεδονία (περ. 700 π.Χ.)" (08-10/06/2012)


----------



## pidyo (Feb 9, 2013)

sarant said:


> Φίλος του ιστολογίου που παρακολούθησε την εκδήλωση τη βρήκε κατώτερη από τις προσδοκίες του:
> http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/01/18/lexihan-sxolia/#comment-96696



Στο νήμα αυτό του ιστολογίου του Νίκου είχα εκφράσει (παρακάτω στα σχόλια) τις πρώτες μου σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για το πλασάρισμα των ευρημάτων στο ευρύ κοινό, μετά από ένα πρώτο ξεφύλλισμα του τόμου. Τα πράγματα έκτοτε χειροτέρευσαν.


----------



## Costas (Aug 3, 2013)

Βιβλιοκριτική του τόμου _Mεθώνη Πιερίας I: Επιγραφές, χαράγματα και εμπορικά σύμβολα στη γεωμετρική και αρχαϊκή κεραμική από το "Υπόγειο" της Μεθώνης Πιερίας στη Μακεδονία_, από την Constantina Chavela.


----------

